# Skeeter Pee hasn't kicked of yet!!



## MoeJay (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I hope you are doing fine.

Bellow are my notes of Skeeter pee. I'm not sure if it is stalled, cuz it is bubbling one bubble every minute or so although I Stirred them 2 times so far.

It is air tight by the way. 

Date started 28th October 2019 :

boiled 16 cubs of sugar on 8 cups of water and a cup of lemonade juice for 30 minutes. Added 2.8 L of lemon juice (to make it more lemony) and 5 gal water. 
Left it for 2 days before pitching.
Date pitched, 30 October 2019.
*pitching = yeast rehydration

SG at 1080 Lalvin Ec1118, 2 tsp of energizer, 1.5 nutrient.
(reasons for this is that I have got only 3 tsp of nutrient, I decided to split I to two portions and make up with energizer)

Stirred next day, and today 2nd of Nov 2019.

Juice used : Kirkland organic lemonade USDA organic.

I avoided to pitch it on a slurry just to make it more lemony with no other flavour notes. 




From the above notes, what do you think is going wrong?


Hope it kicks off soon. 

Cheers for your advices in advance.


----------



## fsa46 (Nov 1, 2019)

I started my first batch Saturday, Oct 26th and let it set a day and a half. I also used the EC1118 yeast with a SG 1.07.

Fermentation started Wednesday 10/30 ( two days after pitching yeast ) at 76 degrees must.

Thursday 10/31, 9:00 am SG 1.058 , Thurs. SG 1.046 at 7:00pm. Temp of must 7-79+ degrees and foaming like crazy.

I didn't check the SG today because we lost power because of storm but I looked in the primary and it's still going good. I'll check it in the morning.

I use a 60 watt bulb with a reflector shining on the primary and just check the liquid crystal to determine how far or close to keep it at the temperature I want.

I do not keep it air tight in the primary, just the cove on loose. That might be another problem you're having.

Maybe a little heat will help it along MoeJay.


----------



## MoeJay (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi, 

Thanks for your comment. 

I can't either leave the cover loose or heat it up!. 
The reasons are, that it is in the cellar where the it must always be at 22c degrees. 

Also, fruitflys are playing and having fun downstairs!!

But I'll try to move it out of the cellar and keep the it airtight to prevent the army of fruitflys .


----------



## fsa46 (Nov 2, 2019)

Update: Saturday, 11/2. I just checked the SP and the SG is at 1.01, time to rack it into the carboy. I started it one week ago and things are progressing along great. Hope my luck continues and goes dry without any issues.

MJ. You might want to do a search on this site on how to deal with fruit flies.

Airtight can be a your problem .You're must needs oxygen at this point. imho


----------



## MoeJay (Nov 2, 2019)

I checked mine today. It only dropped to almost 1070. I. E few lines on the hydrometer. It is basically stalled.

Therefore, I decided to pitch a stater. Heeehooo!


I've actually got a litre of white grape juice pack handy. So, I dumped it into a 1 gallon demijoh. Then rehdrated a sachet of Ec1118 Lalvin. And I added it into the demijohn. Now, I will wait until it starts then I will dump it into the SP.

Oh yeah I forgot this, 

When I checked my SP SG, I actually was racking a 6 gallon bone dry red grape merlot. And as being frustrated of my SP, I swirled the last liter or so to wash out the slurry and dumped it into a 1 gal demijohn as well, to pitch a starter. Then, I added 16 cups of the SP to it to see what will happen.

I'm not sure if I would really mix the SP with red grape taste!! Even if it works, I just can't imagine the taste. Also, can't sacrifice 6 gal!!


----------



## MoeJay (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm really happy for your SP. I hope you enjoy it the most.

Don't forget to degas it and stabilize it at this stage. As for the spatkloid, I really don't recommend using it. I've heard that it will haze by time after it is cleared.

Enjoy it, and don't forget to keep updating me


----------



## MoeJay (Nov 6, 2019)

Here is an update:

After a week, there was a small SG, it only dropped to 1070 from 1080. So, I did the following;

November 5 2019:

Added a slury of finished Dania that has used to be pitched with 16 cups of the above must.
November 6 2019 :

Agitated to get rid of egg smells (hs2)
Checked SG 1050
Added another 1 and half nutrient and 1 tsp of energizer.
Also added 3 liters of lemon juice.


Tomorrow , I am flying to Sri Lanka, Mirrissa for wave surfing and enjoying the ocean. Let's see what I am gonna end up with when I come back.


----------

